# April Photography Competition: Strangers



## chooch (Apr 5, 2008)

With thanks to lighterthief for generosity 

The theme is '*strangers'*

Dictionary.com:
_1. One who is neither a friend nor an acquaintance.
2. A foreigner, newcomer, or outsider.
3. One who is unaccustomed to or unacquainted with something specified; a novice: a stranger to our language; no stranger to hardship.
4. A visitor or guest._

* It is encouraged that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by 30th April 23:59:59 and not a second later or you will be thrown into a vat of developing fluid.
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them
* Have fun

Voting:

* Starts on 1st May and ends on 3rd May.
* Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered.
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point.
* The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

thumbnails


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 6, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 6, 2008)

Heres my first entry , although this is an old photo I'll pop out and get some new ones later this month 

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j162/sav_henry/DSC01621.jpg


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 6, 2008)

Taken today:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3095/2393149390_dbcfcb24a9_o.jpg


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 6, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Taken today:



knob


> * Post up the link, not the picture



link is shit too.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 6, 2008)

Sorry. Does it work now?


----------



## johey24 (Apr 6, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Sorry. Does it work now?



Worked all the time. Even here in China. BS is just full of BS.


----------



## Nina (Apr 6, 2008)

Cor blimey...have to get my thinking cap on for this one!


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 6, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Sorry. Does it work now?



...right click>properties>http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3095/2393149390_5d88ddf48c.jpg is betest I reckons.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 6, 2008)

Cheers.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 6, 2008)

np


----------



## Valve (Apr 7, 2008)

1 Strangers

2 Apart


----------



## hiccup (Apr 7, 2008)

thumbnails


----------



## cybertect (Apr 7, 2008)

Lunch


----------



## hiccup (Apr 7, 2008)

cybertect said:


> Lunch



Really like that.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 7, 2008)

hiccup said:


> Really like that.



Me too, fits well.


----------



## johey24 (Apr 7, 2008)

cybertect said:


> Lunch



Pure Quality, CT!


----------



## cybertect (Apr 7, 2008)

Ta peeps - I had a similar theme in my head when I took the pic, so it naturally came to mind for this month's compo. 

Oh, tech details - b/w conversion and a tiny crop in Adobe Lightroom and not much else.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 7, 2008)

My first. Jagtvej 69 - http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2415/2352995304_7dd4613b12_b.jpg


----------



## soulfluxzero (Apr 7, 2008)

1. night watchman


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 7, 2008)

soulfluxzero said:


> 1. night watchman



I like this, and Lunch is brilliant.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 8, 2008)

Going to be a tough one this month, I can tell already.

Not sure if anyone thinks this fits, but it does in my mind(s).

1. strangers.
(as always, bigger and better.)




(This is a digital pinhole shot, made with a home made pinhole 'lens', with an exposure of maybe 3 seconds. The only pp done was levels and curves.)


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 8, 2008)

Okay this is my first try - 'Strangers: Watching the watchers'

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2107/2398601419_981c005d26_o.jpg


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 8, 2008)

Similar a bit to Vintage Paw's

Your face or mine


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2008)

Two entries:

On the edge

From a 35mm shot, contrast edited a bit.

Just ignore them

Also 35mm, no editing.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 9, 2008)

WE LOST WE ARE FUCKED

cropped to a little tweekd in the curves from Sheffield United playing local team we name the pigs, and we lost 2 nothing.. (gutted)


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 9, 2008)

'three wise men'
http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/8199/mg7959upn6.jpg


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 9, 2008)

Here we go again

1 -  False profits
2 -  Costalota
3 -  Shadows

http://sovietcamera.110mb.com/competition/index.html

Cropped and tweaked a bit in Picassa and Gimp. Two of the images are cropped from a single photograph.


----------



## Nina (Apr 10, 2008)

cybertect said:


> Lunch



like that too but where's the V dub?


----------



## chooch (Apr 10, 2008)

An old one, but I like it: la estrella 
Greyscaled, contrast boosted, cropped some.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 10, 2008)

Nina said:


> like that too but where's the V dub?



Oh, they're over here


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Manchester Piccadilly

This is an old shot, but I like it.  Hopefully I'll manage to take my other two entries sometime this month.


----------



## chooch (Apr 10, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> This is an old shot, but I like it.


Rightly so. It's pretty great.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 11, 2008)

...he never made it to London...

it's an old one but i hate it


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 11, 2008)

This is a tricky one this month.
Hmmm
*scratches chin*


----------



## cybertect (Apr 11, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> 1. Manchester Piccadilly
> 
> This is an old shot, but I like it.  Hopefully I'll manage to take my other two entries sometime this month.



Like that. Reminds me a bit of something I saw on Flickr a few months ago that I should have favourited and didn't.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 12, 2008)

Thumbs


----------



## Termite Man (Apr 12, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> Here we go again
> 
> 1 -  False profits
> 2 -  Costalota
> ...



I like all three of those alot . Where was the false profits one taken ?


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 12, 2008)

'What you looking at?'
http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/1797/blsmgp0.jpg

e2a A bit of added info. I took this in brick lane in 1992 on black and white film, then scanned the photo 12 years or so later.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 12, 2008)

Termite Man said:


> I like all three of those alot . Where was the false profits one taken ?



Thanks - they were all taken in the new shopping mall in Cambridge city center. The two black and white photos are from the same image 

http://www.btinternet.com/~stowupland/temp/april1.jpg


----------



## hiccup (Apr 13, 2008)

Carnivalesque

(quite a heavy crop. Converted to b&w. Fiddled with usm and contrast)


----------



## big eejit (Apr 13, 2008)

Winter sunbathers


----------



## mort (Apr 13, 2008)

Strangers

Shot in RAW, converted to B&W and cropped to 16X9


----------



## chooch (Apr 15, 2008)

And a new one, from Seville Feria. 
Invasion of the....

Cropped, contrast boosted, sharpened some.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 16, 2008)

3 on 393

no crops, no tints, no nothing geeza.


----------



## LadyLDN (Apr 17, 2008)

hiccup said:


> Carnivalesque
> 
> (quite a heavy crop. Converted to b&w. Fiddled with usm and contrast)



I really like this one.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 17, 2008)

LadyLDN said:


> I really like this one.



Cheers


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 17, 2008)

1: small children at East London private view


----------



## soulfluxzero (Apr 17, 2008)

final two entries, both scanned from b+w negatives

night market

through shot glass


----------



## riggers (Apr 17, 2008)

Trying to get out of this mess

Shot in RAW converted to B&W


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 17, 2008)

Carnival Night
http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/2411/carnivalnightqc1.jpg


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 18, 2008)

My second entry,

A spring day in Dragør: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3174/2422805479_81b2771c6d_b.jpg


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 18, 2008)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> My second entry,
> 
> A spring day in Dragør: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3174/2422805479_81b2771c6d_b.jpg



they look like a cheerful bunch


----------



## cybertect (Apr 19, 2008)

soulfluxzero said:


> night market


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 19, 2008)

old one this one

airport


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 19, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> they look like a cheerful bunch



that's one of the two Danish faces. The other one is much rarer and is called smiling.


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 19, 2008)

Robster970 said:


> old one this one
> 
> airport



that's great. reminds me of an early 70's ad.


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 19, 2008)

yeah - I'm quite fond of it too. shows the boredom of hanging around in Zurich airport.


----------



## alef (Apr 19, 2008)

Taken last summer in Paignton. First entry:
Strangers on a bench


----------



## Limejuice (Apr 19, 2008)

Robster970 said:


> old one this one
> 
> airport



Is that Zurich airport? 

Looks familiar.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 20, 2008)

Khalsa's Angels

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g33/refreshment_66/IMG_0245.jpg


----------



## Nina (Apr 21, 2008)

Eventually, we all lie with strangers

*in memory*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2430926151/

(vignette added in PS)


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 21, 2008)

Flamingirls:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/22798241@N06/2432047474/sizes/l/


----------



## hiccup (Apr 22, 2008)

Moar thumbnails


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 22, 2008)

chooch said:


> And a new one, from Seville Feria.
> Invasion of the....
> 
> Cropped, contrast boosted, sharpened some.



that kid walking with the girl looks so pleased with himself.


----------



## LadyLDN (Apr 22, 2008)

alef said:


> Taken last summer in Paignton. First entry:
> Strangers on a bench



Great capture - I like the expression on the face of the man on the right... and his slightly gaping shirt


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 23, 2008)

I know that bench.  I have sat on it myself, probably with a similar expression on my face.  My shirt wasn't gaping though, being a tee shirt.  It is near the Festival Theatre.  The bench that is, not my shirt which is now nowhere near to Paignton.


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 23, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I know that bench.  I have sat on it myself


me too. 
I quite like a bit of paignton every now and then.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 24, 2008)

snooker hit sheffield


----------



## chooch (Apr 24, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> that kid walking with the girl looks so pleased with himself.


So he should be. He's made such an effort and all.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 24, 2008)

Travelling Without Moving


----------



## hiccup (Apr 24, 2008)

Thumbs


----------



## Valve (Apr 24, 2008)

3. http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2051/2302952603_db68154f1e.jpg


----------



## kage (Apr 25, 2008)

Entry 1 - The concern of strangers

Was walking near Beaubien metro station in Montreal when I saw a crowd of people and an ambulance, turned out an old fella had tripped and fallen. Was nice to see completely unconnected people stop and stay with him to make sure he was ok.


----------



## LadyLDN (Apr 25, 2008)

kage said:


> Entry 1 - The concern of strangers
> 
> Was walking near Beaubien metro station in Montreal when I saw a crowd of people and an ambulance, turned out an old fella had tripped and fallen. Was nice to see completely unconnected people stop and stay with him to make sure he was ok.



Nice to see that there are kind people who'll stop and help in a situation like that - concern of strangers indeed... nice one kage


----------



## e19896 (Apr 28, 2008)

two one now all we need is all four teams to lose next week..


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 28, 2008)

e19896 said:


> two one now all we need is all four teams to lose next week..


it says that your link is "private" and can't be viewed.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 28, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> it says that your link is "private" and can't be viewed.



that should work..


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 28, 2008)

e19896 said:


> that should work..


This page is private.
Oops! You don't have permission to view this page.
Here's a link back to your home page.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 28, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> This page is private.
> Oops! You don't have permission to view this page.
> Here's a link back to your home page.



http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2332/2447949175_da407952c0_b.jpg


----------



## Herbsman. (Apr 28, 2008)

soulfluxzero = win


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 28, 2008)

e19896 said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2332/2447949175_da407952c0_b.jpg


sorted


----------



## janeb (Apr 28, 2008)

Prob just one entry from me this month, I am almost paranoid about photographing people, it makes me feel too voyeristic - had some ideas for interpreting the theme in other ways but not had time to do that, so this is one from this weekend

Ramp

http://www.flickr.com/photos/janeb4/2446479452/


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 28, 2008)

janeb said:


> I am almost paranoid about photographing people, it makes me feel too voyeristic


Sometimes I feel paranoid about it but mostly I just think it's really intrusive to point my camera at people who haven't agreed to it, especially in poorer countries actually.


----------



## janeb (Apr 28, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> Sometimes I feel paranoid about it but mostly I just think it's really intrusive to point my camera at people who haven't agreed to it, especially in poorer countries actually.



Good point, I feel that as well, and I'm really shy and hate drawing attention to myself


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 28, 2008)

Here is an entry from me just to keep in touch after missing last month.

Small Jump For Man


----------



## johey24 (Apr 29, 2008)

1. Holding on
http://www.flickr.com/photos/7830239@N06/2445094197/sizes/l/

2. Shadows in the Forbidden City
http://www.flickr.com/photos/7830239@N06/2448334385/sizes/l/

3. Diary Entry in a Strange Land
http://www.flickr.com/photos/7830239@N06/2448339053/sizes/l/


----------



## hiccup (Apr 29, 2008)

Thumbs


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 29, 2008)

johey24 said:


> 1. Holding on
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/7830239@N06/2445094197/sizes/l/
> 
> 2. Shadows in the Forbidden City
> ...



Loving your 1 and 2 there johey


----------



## dansumption (Apr 29, 2008)

Damn, so many photos I could enter here, gonna be hard to restrict myself to three, but here goes:

1: French artists in Sheffield (and here's the Flickr page)

2: Destricted (plus Flickr page)

3: Anonymous Wehrmacht (plus Flickr page)

Would it be very cheeky of me to mention a few also-rans?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gulch/86781133/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gulch/1436458747/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gulch/870323013/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gulch/435286435/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gulch/414570555/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gulch/314381958/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gulch/193497712/

Apologies for the extreme self-indulgence... put it down to the fact that I've not entered anything here for a few months


----------



## big eejit (Apr 29, 2008)

2. Tattoo nice to talk to - skanking to The Beat

3. Bus stop nation


----------



## hiccup (Apr 29, 2008)

http://www.extracrispy.co.uk/gallery2/v/u75photocomp/2008-04/


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 29, 2008)

Last one: Blaydon Races


----------



## johey24 (Apr 30, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> Loving your 1 and 2 there johey



Tx Pavlik.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 30, 2008)

dansumption said:


> Damn, so many photos I could enter here, gonna be hard to restrict myself to three, but here goes:
> 
> 1: French artists in Sheffield (and here's the Flickr page)
> 
> I like this one. You could have converted to black and white and tweaked the levels to give extra contrast and less darkness. I might vote for this one


----------



## dansumption (Apr 30, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> You could have converted to black and white...



I'd rather cut my legs off


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 30, 2008)

dansumption said:


> I'd rather cut my legs off



I really like the colours in that pic actually.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 30, 2008)

stowpirate;7433372][QUOTE=dansumption said:


> Damn, so many photos I could enter here, gonna be hard to restrict myself to three, but here goes:
> 
> 1: French artists in Sheffield (and here's the Flickr page)
> 
> I like this one. You could have converted to black and white and tweaked the levels to give extra contrast and less darkness. I might vote for this one



The night i met Mr Sumption, i can not remember to much we was all a little pissed on free wine, and why did i say enter? yes i guess he stands a good chance of winning, take a good long look there is loads there and all from a drunken night out i still feel the pain of that hangover i can tell you..


----------



## cybertect (Apr 30, 2008)

dansumption said:


> 1: French artists in Sheffield



This reminds me terribly of something, but I can't quite place what. 

It might be this.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 30, 2008)

cybertect said:


> This reminds me terribly of something, but I can't quite place what.
> 
> It might be this.



i know dan will like this comment, and he has won then?


----------



## cybertect (Apr 30, 2008)

I love the photo. Thing is, I'm not quite so sure how well it fits with the 'Strangers' theme.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 30, 2008)

big eejit said:


> 2. Tattoo nice to talk to - skanking to The Beat


I think I'm in love
<swoons>


----------



## cybertect (Apr 30, 2008)

Actually, I'm wondering if it's Caravaggio's The Calling of Matthew that I was thinking of? The lighting matches better 






It's that line of interest rising from left to right across the scene that gets me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 30, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> Hopefully I'll manage to take my other two entries sometime this month.



I've not taken anything that I liked this month, so here's another two old photos.

2. One woman and her dog
3. BOX


----------



## Nina (Apr 30, 2008)

My second entry

*city / country*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2455329654/


----------



## Nina (Apr 30, 2008)

final entry

an old one

*bar de la mer*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/45822474/in/set-997513/


----------



## hiccup (May 1, 2008)

Final Thumbnails

--- ---

Re: these entries, I've cut them out of screen shots to add them to the thumbnails, but for future reference, would it be possible to link to images that are right click > saveable? Just saves a bit of faffing around. Cheers 



Nina said:


> My second entry
> 
> *city / country*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2455329654/





Nina said:


> final entry
> 
> an old one
> 
> ...



Right, am off to vote


----------



## johey24 (May 1, 2008)

Late afternoon afternoon of the 1st day of the new month here so, although it is still April in a few Pacific Islands I think, I will start with the vote for this month.

FWIW, I literally tossed a beer top to decide between 1 and 2. I could not separate them. Both are real great photos capturing the theme brilliantly.  

1. Cybertech: Lunch (you won 2 to 1 on the toss  ) 
2. Neonwilderness: Manchester Piccadilly 
3. Bors Sprinkler: Jagtvej 69

A job well done to all, esp Big eejit - Bus Stop Nation (seen it before ...), Neonwilderness - One woman and her dog (theme?),  Boris Sprinkler - A spring day in Dragør,  e19896 - two one,  Stowpirate - False profits (nice, big shot!), Nina – In memory (a clever take on the theme) and  Soulfluxzero - Night market (intriguing and mysterious).


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 1, 2008)

1. Neonwilderness - BOX
2. Pavlik - What you looking at
3. Alef - Strangers on a bench


----------



## Firky (May 1, 2008)

Take pictures of people who are homeless for your own gain. Tossers.

Walk by and exploit their situation so you can enter a fucking photograhy comp, fucking arseholes.


----------



## Firky (May 1, 2008)

really powerful and well thought out photograph.


----------



## Termite Man (May 1, 2008)

1st - johey24 - Diary Entry in a Strange Land
2nd - Refused as fuck - Entry 1
3rd - hiccup - Carnivalesque


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 1, 2008)

firky said:


> Take pictures of people who are homeless for your own gain. Tossers.
> 
> Walk by and exploit their situation so you can enter a fucking photograhy comp, fucking arseholes.


seeing as how one of my pics was of someone sleeping rough, i feel moved to respond.

1) mine wasn't for any gain, it was merely an image of something that i found quite shocking and surprising, namely the numbers of homeless people currently on the streets of Paris. 
2) i didn't walk by and exploit their situation so i could enter a photo comp, i'd taken it at the arse end of last year and when this theme came up, thought that it fitted. hence my comment of _'it's an old one but i hate it'_
3) welcome back.


----------



## Firky (May 1, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 2)*it's an old one but i hate it'*[/I]



That is why I didn't use your photograph as an example.



> 3) welcome back.



careful what you say I may have to knock you out or commit an act of arson


----------



## idioteque (May 1, 2008)

1. cybertect- lunch
2. mort- strangers
3. soufluxzero- through shot glass


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2008)

1. soulfluxzero - night watchman. I really really like this one. The blue bottle makes it I think.
2. johey24 - Shadows in the Forbidden City. I love how there's no faces, but still plenty of personality.
3. cybertect - lunch. I'm a sucker for symmetry


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 1, 2008)

1. cybertect - lunch
2. dansumption - Anonymous Wehrmacht
3. Valve - Apart


----------



## e19896 (May 1, 2008)

1 riggers---Trying-to-get-out-of-this-mess

2 Bors Sprinkler - Jagtvej 69

3 hiccup - travelling without moving


----------



## Limejuice (May 1, 2008)

1. Cybertect - lunch

2. Kage - the concern of strangers

3. Dansumption - French artists in Sheffield


----------



## Valve (May 1, 2008)

1. Robster970 - airport
2. johey24 - Shadows in the Forbidden City
3. soulfluxzero - night watchman


----------



## FunkyUK (May 1, 2008)

1) Cybertect - Lunch
2) soulfluxzero - through shot glass
3) Chooch - Invasion of the...


----------



## stowpirate (May 1, 2008)

1 - mort - Strangers
2 - johey24 - Holding on
3 - dansumption - French artists in Sheffield


----------



## Firky (May 1, 2008)

*1) Nina---In-Memory*

Very good interpretation of the theme and good use of DoF

*2) Refused as fuck - Blaydon Races*

Sea of hands rather than faces, obviously thought about this shot.

*3) tom_craggs - Your face or mine*

Clever - not sure how you did it?


----------



## Pavlik (May 1, 2008)

firky said:


> Take pictures of people who are homeless for your own gain. Tossers.
> 
> Walk by and exploit their situation so you can enter a fucking photograhy comp, fucking arseholes.



Which pictures are you referring to?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 1, 2008)

1) Cybertect: Lunch

2) soulfluxzero: through shot glass

3) enumbers: we lost we are fucked


----------



## LadyLDN (May 1, 2008)

1 - alef: strangers on a bench
2 - Refused as Fuck: Entry 1
3 - kage: The concern of strangers


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 1, 2008)

1) johey24 - Holding on
2) cybertect - lunch
3) alef - Strangers on a bench


----------



## Firky (May 1, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> Which pictures are you referring to?



The one I posted, it really gets up my nose when people do things like that. Can you imagine being homeless (been there myself) and some twat sticking a camera in your face because you look so 'gritty' and 'street'. Fuck that, why not just kick the bloke in the bollocks nad be done with it.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 1, 2008)

It's more fun as well.


----------



## cybertect (May 1, 2008)

1) *kage - The concern of strangers*
While not the most technically or compositionally sophisticated entry, it does fit the theme best, IMO. A real slice of life.

2) *dansumption - French artists in Sheffield*
As discussed previously, love the composition and mood - quite painterly. Marked down for not tackling the theme so well IMO, otherwise it would have been top of my list.

3) *Robster970 - airport*
Delicious colour. The anonymity of an airport (and a swiss one, to boot?) swung it.

Honorable mentions to neonwilderness - _Manchester Piccadilly_ and soulfluxzero - _night market_ (great image, but didn't fit the theme in my head).


----------



## Pavlik (May 2, 2008)

1. johey24 - Shadows in the Forbidden City
2. soulfluxzero - through shot glass
3. johey24 - Holding on


----------



## Termite Man (May 2, 2008)

firky said:


> The one I posted, it really gets up my nose when people do things like that. Can you imagine being homeless (been there myself) and some twat sticking a camera in your face because you look so 'gritty' and 'street'. Fuck that, why not just kick the bloke in the bollocks nad be done with it.



How do you know the photographer didn't ask permission to take the photo then have a chat with the homeless person and buy them a sandwich or something . You don't know the whole story so you can't really comment on it like you are IMO !


----------



## Firky (May 2, 2008)

You can tell.


----------



## boskysquelch (May 2, 2008)

firky said:


> You can tell.



innit..._back of head photography_ I call it.... others call it _Street
_.

bleurgh.


----------



## Firky (May 2, 2008)

Quickly snap a poorly framed shot for fear of being seen; he might rob you and give you homelessness.


----------



## Firky (May 2, 2008)

Disgusting.


----------



## boskysquelch (May 2, 2008)

firky said:


> Disgusting.



I _know_ your ire. jus don't be apart of _It_.


----------



## Crispy (May 2, 2008)

More voting, less aggro pls.


----------



## Firky (May 2, 2008)

Crispy said:


> More voting, less aggro pls.



Yeah, continue taking shit, tasteless and opportunistic pictures of homeless people. Don't worry, you won't get aggro for it .


----------



## e19896 (May 2, 2008)

firky said:


> Yeah, continue taking shit, tasteless and opportunistic pictures of homeless people. Don't worry, you won't get aggro for it .



come on mate i agree with you, but as asked more voting less agro some of us work hard to make this comp work..


----------



## Crispy (May 2, 2008)

firky said:


> Yeah, continue taking shit, tasteless and opportunistic pictures of homeless people. Don't worry, you won't get aggro for it .


Whatever. Looks ugly, turns people off the comp.


----------



## janeb (May 2, 2008)

1) Soulfluxzero - night watchman.  This so reminds me of a Hopper painting, I love the light, the dark and the blue bottle

2) Robster970 - Airport.  Love the way this looks like an advert, almost in technicolour

3) neonwilderness - Manchester Piccadilly - like the angle and the sense of both movement and stillness


----------



## Robster970 (May 2, 2008)

1. cybertect - lunch
Symmetry, composition, DoF - gorgeous

2. alef - Strangers on a bench
They look like they've got the hump with each other.

3. dansumption - French artists in Sheffield
Theatrical. Lovely.


----------



## Termite Man (May 2, 2008)

firky said:


> Quickly snap a poorly framed shot for fear of being seen; he might rob you and give you homelessness.



but how do you know that after the photo was taken the photographer just left and didn't interact with the homeless bloke ? I agree with you that the picture is fairly tasteless and the statement I think it's trying to make is poorly executed but I won't judge the actions of the person who took the photograph without knowing the facts .


----------



## mort (May 2, 2008)

1. Nina: In Memory 

2. Dansumption: French Artists in Sheffield

3. Johey24: Holding On


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 2, 2008)

1. dansumption - French artists in Sheffield

2. neonwilderness - Manchester Piccadilly

3. soulfluxzero - through shot glass


----------



## alef (May 2, 2008)

1. cybertect - lunch
2. hiccup - travelling without moving
3. janeb - Ramp


----------



## Sweet FA (May 2, 2008)

1. cybertect - lunch
2. johey24 - Holding on
3. e19896 - two one


----------



## neonwilderness (May 2, 2008)

1.  cybertect - lunch
2.  Refused as fuck - Blaydon Races
3.  Paulie Tandoori - 3 on 393

Also liked these two
big eejit - Bus stop nation
kage - The concern of strangers


----------



## Dhimmi (May 3, 2008)

1: Johnny Canuck2 - Khalsa's Angels
2: Pavlik - What you looking at
3: alef - Strangers on a bench

Enjoyed Firky's attention seeking display, he's soooooo sensitive.


----------



## soulfluxzero (May 3, 2008)

1.cybertect - lunch
well seen and realised, the composition really exaggerates the detatchment between the people, linked only by the communal bench.
2.Robster970 - airport
really strange and atmospheric photo, the etheral colours and ambiguous relationship between the couple is fantastically captured.
3.Refused as fuck - Entry 1
another mysterious shot; love the curtain of snow and quirky use of the 'no dogs' symbol.

and the photo comp wouldn't be the same without some sort of monthly controversy i guess...


----------



## hiccup (May 3, 2008)

1) cybertect - lunch (the only photo that seemed to show people as strangers to each other, rather than just to the photographer. And the pigeon makes the shot)

2) big eejit - winter sunbathers

3) Refused as fuck - Blaydon Races

also really liked Nina - in memory, kage - the concern of strangers, hocus eye - small jump for man and pavlik - what you looking at


----------



## kage (May 3, 2008)

1 - Pavlik - What you looking at?
2 - Soulfluxzero - Night market
3 - Cybertect - Lunch

Props to Airport, Night watchman and In memory.


----------



## alef (May 4, 2008)

OK, I'll have a go at counting this up (more interesting than the dull chores I'm avoiding)...


----------



## alef (May 4, 2008)

It's a landslide for cybertect's stunning shot:







Congrats, very well deserved!

*40	cybertect - lunch*
10	dansumption - French artists in Sheffield
9	soulfluxzero - night watchman
8	alef - Strangers on a bench
8	johey24 - Holding on
8	Robster970 - airport
8	soulfluxzero - through shot glass
7	johey24 - Shadows in the Forbidden City
7	Pavlik - What you looking at
6	kage - The concern of strangers
6	Nina---In-Memory
5	mort - Strangers
5	neonwilderness - Manchester Piccadilly
5	Refused as fuck - Blaydon Races
5	Refused as fuck - Entry 1
4	johey24 - Diary Entry in a Strange Land
3	Bors Sprinkler - Jagtvej 69
3	hiccup - travelling without moving
3	Johnny Canuck2 - Khalsa's Angels
3	neonwilderness - BOX
3	riggers---Trying-to-get-out-of-this-mess
2	big eejit - Winter sunbathers
2	dansumption - Anonymous Wehrmacht
1	chooch - Invasion of the...
1	e19896 - two one
1	e19896 - WE LOST WE ARE FUCKED
1	hiccup - Carnivalesque
1	janeb - Ramp
1	Paulie Tandoori - 3 on 393
1	tom_craggs - Your face or mine
1	Valve - Apart


----------



## lighterthief (May 4, 2008)

Woot, grats Cybertect


----------



## cybertect (May 4, 2008)

Blimey! 

Thanks peeps 

I'd also like to thank my agent, my parents, my cats...

[descends into a blubbing wreck and is hustled off stage by a couple of heavy-set guys in suits as the gallery rapidly fades in music and cuts to shots of the audience]


----------



## alef (May 4, 2008)

And here's your place in the winners' gallery:
http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/200804.html


----------



## Robster970 (May 4, 2008)

I think a win has been on the cards for a while imo - well done - great picture.


----------



## hiccup (May 4, 2008)

Nice one cybertect


----------



## johey24 (May 4, 2008)

Well deserved. Biggest margin in the year I've been here, I think.


----------



## chooch (May 5, 2008)

alef said:


> OK, I'll have a go at counting this up (more interesting than the dull chores I'm avoiding)...


Whoops. i was gonna do that. 

Congratulations cybertect. Well deserved.


----------



## Pavlik (May 5, 2008)

cybertect said:


> Blimey!
> 
> Thanks peeps



nice one


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2008)

good stuff cybertect


----------



## dansumption (May 6, 2008)

Well done cybertect, very well deserved.

A couple of people mentioned that they didn't think my French Artists in Sheffield photo fitted the topic of "strangers". I disagree (but then, I would do). The biggest feeling I get from looking at this photo is one of loneliness. Take a look at the pose and body language of the people in it: although it's packed with bodies, they are all grouped into ones and twos, disconnected from everyone else there. And in fact the woman at the centre of the photo is studiously avoiding the amorous approach from the guy to the left of her. (It may sound as though I'm reading too much into this scene, but I was there and that's exactly how it happened).


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 6, 2008)

Dan

As you may remember I voted for your picture.  I think it has lots of painterly qualities, not in the sense of brush stroke qualities but the composition of many figures in a small space and the muted colours as of a painting under ageing varnish.  The moody quality of light appeals to me - I do a lot of low light photography. with the flash switched off myself.

Also there is a man standing up in near the middle at the back.  Behind his head is a circular shape.  This you will doubtless know is a device used by some religious painters to imply a halo without actually painting one.  Of course in this case it is a clock.  So you score on traditional iconography as well.  Was this accident or intent?


----------



## dansumption (May 6, 2008)

Purely accidental - I took the photo at 1am, after I had been drinking since 4pm, so my eyes weren't entirely under my own command. The only thing I really noticed, and the thing which made me take this photo, was the woman in orange and the incredible way in which the lighting fell upon her top. I really felt at the time that the scene had that "painterly quality", and although there are many problems with it (e.g. photographed 3 stops under-exposed at 3200ISO) I think this is still borne out. The halo is an added bonus, although I have second thoughts about whether to keep it, for its iconographic qualities, or photoshop it out, for its distracting qualities.


----------

